# Anyone know where I can buy an empty Mac Pro Case?



## quikgp (Apr 21, 2009)

I know this is a random question, but stuff like this is hard to come by. I want to build an USx86 project and I'd love to do it in this case. If anyone can point me in a direction that would be great!

Thanks
Joel


----------



## lara (Mar 15, 2009)

eBay?

L


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

lara said:


> eBay?


You may be able to find an old and not working G5 case. That said, its going to be a great deal of work to get motherboards mounted and power supplies installed. Without extensive experience , this is a no go project.

This site sells cases for about $200

922-5952 Case, Chassis: Enclosure, Apple Mac iPod


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

i saw someone selling one on redflagdeal.com earlier this week. Do a search there.


----------



## quikgp (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you! that is fantastic!!! I've been looking everywhere for that. 

as for "extensive work": I look forward to that  very much so! if I didn't, I wouldn't be trying to tackle an 0sx86 project!


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Ummm, have you looked in the ehMac classifieds?


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

[FS] Apple G5 "case only", Mac Pro "case only", Cuplex DI waterblock, A/P routers - RedFlagDeals.com Forums


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

gordguide said:


> Ummm, have you looked in the ehMac classifieds?


Do people sell empty Mac Pro cases on the ehMac classifieds?


----------



## passmoregas23 (Sep 28, 2005)

Would this work??

http://www.ehmac.ca/mac-desktops/74104-fs-power-mac-mac-pro-aluminum-case.html

I live in Guelph


----------

